# fingers crossed



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya, just got back frm cardiff after first icsi, it went well thankfully. had 19 eggs removed 18 of those were mature, then 11 were successfully fertilised and 2 perfect embryos were put back, so we are keeping our fingers crossed! 
thanks all for you wishes of good luck. have pee taston the 13th oct now!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Asher

   

Fingers are crossed for your 

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done and good luck

did you get frosties?


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

thanx guys  we had about 6 but will be confirmed in writing!


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats fantastic Ashers ..

Fingers & toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## Missing1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Best wishes to you...I hope that everything works out. We have just finished our third cycle ( one cancelled) of ICSI and it is difficult as hell. I really hope that everything works out for you....Positive thinking is powerful!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Missing you didn't tell us the result of your last cycle?  Obviously if you don't want to share......hope you are ok?
And of course all you other gorgeous ladies...


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck chick...hope it's a nice big


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Asher,

How are you doing?

Thinking of you.

Andi x


----------

